# rumbling/vibrating sensation in my backside



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Im not sure if ive posted this in the correct section...I have ibs d, the past couple of days ive had a funny sensation in my backside.. It feels a bit like rumbling/vibrating sensation.. I had it yesterday and today at work, ive still got it at the moment.Ne ideas what this is?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could just be gas moving about or some spasming. Nothing to worry about. Anyone with IBS is prone to visceral hypersensitivity.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Its not painful, more annoying.. ive had ibs for years but never had this before.


BQ said:


> Could just be gas moving about or some spasming. Nothing to worry about. Anyone with IBS is prone to visceral hypersensitivity.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

sounds like dirroheara and gurling sounds, if your near your monthly cycle it happens, mine does the same


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

That could explain it, but its near my anus lol


debbie38london said:


> sounds like dirroheara and gurling sounds, if your near your monthly cycle it happens, mine does the same


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

it feels a bit like the feeling of blood rushing somewhere.. strange havent had it before


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well like I said.. it doesn't sound like anything to worry about it. I would just ignore it and chalk it up to another odd thing one can get with iBS.


----------



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

My ex husband was a paraplegic and he used to say that when he had to go to the bathroom his "Spidey Senses" were going off. It was his autonomic nervous system telling him to get to the bathroom. I too, get this weird nerve/vibration you speak of, and I think it's the same thing. Just our nerves telling us something's going on down there. Like BQ said, we are extra sensitive to stuff going on in our digestive systems, so maybe you're just picking up on a another process now.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If only we were extra sensitive in other things... like picking winning Lottery numbers.... etc


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

i can feel it every few seconds when sitting down...


BQ said:


> If only we were extra sensitive in other things... like picking winning Lottery numbers.... etc


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> i can feel it every few seconds when sitting down...


Ok. You seem really overly concerned about this... But I _really_ don't think ... it is a cause for any concern. But by all means if you are so worried about it.. make an appointment with your Dr. and ask him/her.


----------

